# NFS client for Linux NFS server



## osxunix (May 31, 2003)

Hello everyone,

I am trying to connect an Apple iBook to a Gentoo Linux machine.  The Linux machines has exported an NFS directory called /hdb/share.  I want to be able to mount that directory via the NFS protocol from the iBook at /Share.  I have downloaded and installed the NFS Manager, however, I am having some problems.

As I stated, I just want to use the iBook as a client.  When I try to unlock the settings (by clicking the unlock icon in the lower left), I am prompted for a root passwd.  I know a fair amount of *nix, but am not as familiar with mac specific networking.  Also, the iBook belongs to the g/f, and she is unsure also (ie when prompted for an administrators password she knows what that is, but not this one).  It also states something to the effect that "usernames and passwords in this domain may be different from that of the local machine".

How do I determine the root passwd for the "/" domain?  She doesn't know it and the only time she does administrative tasks is as her normal user.

At the same time, is there an easy way to just log in as root so I don't have to keep entering passwds, especially in the CLI?

Thanks alot for any suggestions you might have.


----------



## symphonix (Jun 1, 2003)

By default, Mac OS X does not HAVE a root password. A root account is available, but no provision is made (with a standard install) for logging in. This is easily fixed.

To set a root password, do this.
- Open a Terminal.
- Type "sudo passwd root"
- You'll be prompted for your administrator (user) password.
- Then, you'll be prompted to enter and verify a password to use for root. I'd suggest a really tough one, because you're not going to be using it much anyway.

Once you've done this, you will have a root password. You will also find that you can log in as root,  but you really don't want to. Why? Firstly, because you'll still be prompted for passwords for some operations; and you'll run the risk of making a mistake and really messing up your system.


----------



## osxunix (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks alot.  Being a Linux user, as I'm sure alot of people on these boards also are, I am used to having a root account available to me whenever I want.  Thanks again for your informative response.


----------

